# 126 Reasons to avoid SUGAR!



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

May have been posted before...sorry if it has:

http://www.diabetesincontrol.com/126.htm


126 Reasons Sugar Is Ruining Your Health 


By Nancy Appleton, Ph.D. 


 You might copy this list and put it on your refrigerator or on your sugar bowl.

1.  Sugar can suppress the immune system.
2.  Sugar upsets the minerals in the body.
3.  Sugar can cause hyperactivity, anxiety, difficulty concentrating, and crankiness in children.
4.  Sugar can produce a significant rise in triglycerides.
5.  Sugar contributes to the reduction in defense against bacterial infection.
6.  Sugar causes a loss of tissue elasticity and function, the more sugar you eat the more elasticity and function you loose.
7.  Sugar reduces high-density lipoproteins.
8.  Sugar leads to chromium deficiency.
9.  Sugar leads to cancer of the breast, ovaries, prostrate and rectum.
10. Sugar can increase fasting levels of glucose.
11. Sugar causes copper deficiency.
12. Sugar interferes with absorption of calcium and magnesium.
13. Sugar can weaken eyesight.
14. Sugar raises the level of a neurotransmitters, dopamine, serotonin, and norepinephrine.
15. Sugar can cause hypoglycemia.
16. Sugar can produce an acidic digestive track.
17. Sugar can cause a rapid rise of adrenaline levels in children.
18. Sugar malabsorption is frequent in patients with functional bowel disease.
19. Sugar can cause aging.
20. Sugar can lead to alcoholism.
21. Sugar can cause tooth decay.
22. Sugar contributes to obesity.
23. High intake of sugar increases the risk of Crohn's Disease, and ulcerative colitis.
24. Sugar can cause changes frequently found in person with gastric or duodenal ulcers.
25. Sugar can cause arthritis.
26. Sugar can cause asthma.
27. Sugar can cause Candida Albicans (yeast infections)
28. Sugar can cause gallstones.
29. Sugar can cause ischemic heart disease.
30. Sugar can cause appendicitis.
31. Sugar can cause multiple sclerosis.
32. Sugar can cause hemorrhoids.
33. Sugar can cause varicose veins.
34. Sugar can elevate glucose and insulin responses in oral contraceptive users.
35. Sugar can lead to periodontal disease.
36. Sugar can contribute to osteoporosis.
37. Sugar contributes to saliva acidity.
38. Sugar can cause a decrease in insulin sensitivity.
39. Sugar leads to decreased glucose tolerance.
40. Sugar can decrease growth hormone.
41. Sugar can increase cholesterol.
42. Sugar can increase the systolic blood pressure.
43. Sugar can cause drowsiness and decreased activity in children.
44. Sugar can cause migraine headaches.
45. Sugar can interfere with the absorption of protein.
46. Sugar causes food allergies.
47. Sugar can contribute to diabetes.
48. Sugar can cause toxemia during pregnancy.
49. Sugar can contribute to eczema in children.
50. Sugar can cause cardiovascular disease.
51. Sugar can impair the structure of DNA
52. Sugar can change the structure of protein.
53. Sugar can make our skin age by changing the structure of collagen.
54. Sugar can cause cataracts.
55. Sugar can cause emphysema.
56. Sugar can cause atherosclerosis.
57. Sugar can promote an elevation of low-density proteins (LDL).
58. Sugar can cause free radical in the blood stream.
59. Sugar lowers the enzymes ability to function.
60. Sugar can cause loss of tissue elasticity and function.
61. Sugar can cause a permanent altering the way the proteins act in the body.
62. Sugar can increase the size of the liver by making the liver cells divide.
63. Sugar can increase the amount of liver fat.
64. Sugar can increase kidney size and produce pathological changes in the kidney.
65. Sugar can damage the pancreas.
66. Sugar can increase the body's fluid retention.
67. Sugar is enemy #1 of the bowel movement.
68. Sugar can cause myopia (nearsightedness).
69. Sugar can compromise the lining of the capillaries.
70. Sugar can make the make the tendons more brittle.
71. Sugar can cause headaches.
72. Sugar can over-stress the pancreas.
73. Sugar can adversely affect school children's grades.
74. Sugar can cause an increase in delta, alpha and theta brain waves.
75. Sugar can cause depression.
76. Sugar increases the risk of gastric cancer.
77. Sugar and cause dyspepsia (indigestion).
78. Sugar can increase your risk of getting gout.
79. The ingestion of sugar can increase the levels of glucose in an oral glucose tolerance test over the ingestion of complex carbohydrates.
80. Sugar can increase the insulin responses in humans consuming high-sugar diets compared to low sugar diets.
81 Sugar increases bacterial fermentation in the colon.
82. Sugar can cause less effective functioning of two blood proteins, albumin and lipoproteins, which may reduce the body???s ability to handle fat and cholesterol.
83. There is a greater risk for Crohn's disease with people who have a high intake of sugar.
84. Sugar can cause platelet adhesiveness.
85. Sugar can cause hormonal imbalance.
86. Sugar can lead to the formation of kidney stones.
87. Sugar can lead to the hypothalamus to become highly sensitive to a large variety of stimuli.
88. Sugar can lead to dizziness.
89. High sucrose diet significantly increases serum insulin.
90. High sucrose diets of subjects with peripheral vascular disease significantly increases platelet adhesion.
91. High sugar diet can lead to biliary tract cancer.
92. High sugar diets tend to be lower in antioxidant micronutrients.
93. High sugar consumption of pregnant adolescents is associated with a twofold-increased risk for delivering a small-for-gestational-age (SGA) infant.
94. High sugar consumption can lead to substantial decrease in gestation duration among adolescents with high sugar diets.
95. Sugar slows food's travel time through the gastrointestinal tract.
96. Sugar increases the concentration of bile acids in stools and bacterial enzymes in the colon. This can modify bile to produce cancer-causing compounds and colon cancer.
97.  Diets high in sugar can increase fasting blood glucose.
98.  Sugar combines and destroys phosphatase, an enzyme, which makes the process of digestion more difficult.
99.  Sugar can be a risk factor of gallbladder cancer.
100. Sugar is an addictive substance.
101. Sugar can be intoxicating, similar to alcohol.
102. Sugar can exacerbate PMS.
103. Sugar suppresses lymphocytes.
104. Decrease in sugar can increase emotional stability.
105. The body changes sugar into 2 to 5 times more fat in the bloodstream than it does starch.
106. The rapid absorption of glucose promotes excessive food intake in obese subjects.
107. Sugar can worsen the symptoms of children with attention deficit disorder (ADD).
108. Sugar adversely affects urinary electrolyte composition.
109. Sugar can slow down the ability of the adrenal glands to function.
 110. Sugar has the potential of inducing abnormal metabolic processes in a normal healthy individual and to promote chronic degenerative diseases.
 111. Adolescents consuming high sugar diets are at increased risk for delivering small-for-gestational-age infants.
112. High sucrose intake could be an important risk factor in lung carcinogenesis.
113. Sugar increases the risk of polio.
114. High sugar intake can cause epileptic seizures.
115. Sugar is an addictive substance.
116. Intensive Care Units: Sugar limit saves lives
117. Sugar feeds cancer.
118. Sugar causes high blood pressure in obese people.
119. I.Vs (intravenous feedings) of sugar water can cut off oxygen to the brain.
120. Sugar increases estradiol (the most potent form of naturally occurring estrogen) in men.
121. Sugar can lower the amount of Vitamin E in the blood.
122. Sugar can cause free radicals in the blood stream.
123. Sugar can contribute to Alzheimer's disease.
124. Sugar feeds cancer cells.
125. Sugar given to premature babies often produces high blood sugar, causing them to lose precious sugar, water and salts through the urine, putting them at risk for dehydration and electrolyte imbalances.
126. Sugar given to premature babies can also affect the amount of carbon dioxide premature infants produce, exacerbating problems for those with lung disorders.

High sugar diets are linked to violence in prisoners.


1.  Sanchez, A., et al. "Role of Sugars in Human Neutrophilic Phagocytosis,"  AMERICAN JOURNAL OF CLINICAL NUTRITION 26l     (November 1973): 1180-1184.
2.  Couzy, F., et al."Nutritional Implications of the Interaction Minerals," PROGRESSIVE FOOD AND NUTRITION SCIENCE 17 (1933):    65-87.
3.  Goldman, J., et al.  "Behavioral Effects of Sucrose on Preschool Children,"  JOURNAL OF ABNORMAL CHILD PSYCHOLOGY,     14, No.4 (1986): 565-577.  

4.  Scanto, S. and Yudkin, J. "The Effect of Dietary Sucrose on Blood Lipids, Serum Insulin, Platelet Adhesiveness and Body Weight in Human Volunteers,"  POSTGRADUATE MEDICINEJOURNAL 45 (1969): 602-607.
5.  Ringsdorf, W., Cheraskin, E. and Ramsay R. "Sucrose Neutrophilic Phagocytosis and Resistance to Disease,"  DENTAL  SURVEY, 52, No. 12 (1976): 46-48.
6.  Cerami, A., Vlassara, H., and Brownlee, M."Glucose and Aging," SCIENTIFIC AMERICAN (May 1987): 90.
7.  Albrink, M. and Ullrich I. H. "Interaction of Dietary Sucrose and Fiber on Serum Lipids in Healthy Young Men Fed  High Carbohydrate Diets," AMERICAN JOURNAL OF CLINICAL NUTRITION 43 (1986): 419-428.    Pamplona, R., et al. "Mechanisms of Glycation in Atherogenesis," 46 (1993), 174-181.
8.  Kozlovsky, A., et al.  "Effects of Diets High in Simple     Sugars on Urinary Chromium Losses."  METABOLISM 35 (June 1986): 515-518.
9.  Takahashi, E., Tohoku University School of Medicine, WHOLISTIC HEALTH DIGEST (October 1982) 41.
10. Kelsay, J., et al. "Diets High in Glucose or Sucrose and  Young Women,"  AMERICAN JOURNAL OF CLINICAL NUTRITION 27    (1974): 926-936.
11. Fields, M., et al. "Effect of Copper Deficiency on Metabolism  and Mortality in Rats Fed Sucrose or Starch Diets," JOURNAL     OF CLINICAL NUTRITION, 113 (1983): 1335-1345.
12. Lemann, J. "Evidence that Glucose Ingestion Inhibits Net Renal Tubular Reabsorption of Calcium and Magnesium," JOURNAL  OF CLINICAL NUTRITION 70 (1967): 236-245.
13. Taub, H. Ed. "Sugar Weakens Eyesight," VM NEWSLETTER 5 (May, 1986).
14. "Sugar, White Flour Withdrawal Produces Chemical Response,"THE ADDICTION LETTER (July 1992): 4.
15. Dufty, William. SUGAR BLUES. New York: Warner Books, 1975.
16. Ibid.
17. Jones, T. W., et al. "Enhanced Adrenomedullary Response andIncreased Susceptibility to Neuroglygopenia: MechanismsUnderlying the Adverse Effect of Sugar Ingestion on Children," JOURNAL OF PEDIATRICS 126 (2) (Feb. 1995): 171-7.
18. Ibid.
19. Lee, A. T. and Cerami A. "The Role of Glycation in Aging,"ANNALS OF THE NEW YORK ACADEMY OF SCIENCE 663 (1992): 63-70.
20. Abrahamson, E. and Peget A. BODY, MIND AND SUGAR. New York:    Avon, 1977.
21. Glinsmann, W., Irausquin, H., and Youngmee, K. EVALUATION OF  HEALTH ASPECTS OF SUGAR CONTAINED IN CARBOHYDRATE  SWEETENERS. F. D. A. Report of Sugars Task Force. (1986): 39. Makinen K.K.,et al. "A Descriptive Report of the Effects of   a16-month Xylitol Chewing-gum Programme Subsequent to a40-month Sucrose Gum Programme," CARIES RESEARCH32(2):107-12 1998
22. Keen, H., et al. "Nutrient Intake, Adiposity, and Diabetes,"BRITISH MEDICAL JOURNAL, 1 (1989):655-658
23. Yudkin, J. SWEET AND DANGEROUS. New York: Bantam Books, 24. Ibid.
25. Darlington, L., Ramsey, N. W. and Mansfield, J. R."Placebo-Controlled, Blind Study of Dietary ManipulationTherapy in Rheumatoid Arthritis," LANCET 1: 8475(Feb. 1,1986):236-238.
26. Powers, L. "Sensitivity: You React to What You Eat."    LOS ANGELES TIMES (Feb. 12, 1985).
27. Crook, W. THE YEAST CONNECTION. Jackson, TN: Professional   Books, 1984.
28. Heaton, K. "The Sweet Road to Gallstones," BRITISH MEDICAL    JOURNAL 288 (April 14, 1984): 1103-4.   Misciagna, G., et al. AMERICAN JOURNAL OF CLINICAL NUTRITION      69((1999): 120-126.
29. Yudkin, J. "Dietary Fat and Dietary Sugar in Relation to Ischemic Heart Disease and Diabetes," LANCET 2: No.4Suadicani, P., et al. "Adverse Effects of Risk of Ishaemic  HeartDisease of Adding Sugar to Hot Beverages inHypertensives Using Diuretics," Blood Pressure 5 No. 2 (Mar1996): 91-71.
30. Cleave, T. THE SACCHARINE DISEASE. New Canaan, CT: KeatsPublishing,1974.
31. Erlander, S. "The Cause and Cure of Multiple Sclerosis," THEDISEASE TO END DISEASE, 1, No.3 (March 3, 1979): 59-6332. Cleave, T. THE SACCHARINE DISEASE. New Canaan, CT: Keats Publishing,1974.
33. Cleave, T. and Campbell, G. DIABETES, CORONARY THROMBOSIS AND THE SACCHARINE DISEASE. Bristol, England: John Wrigh andSons, 1960.
34. Behall, K. "Influence of Estrogen Content of Oral  Contraceptives and Consumption of Sucrose on Blood    Parameters," DISEASE ABSTRACTS INTERNATIONAL B. 43 (1982):1437.
35. Glinsmann, W., Irausquin, H., and K. Youngmee. EVALUATION OF  HEALTH ASPECTS OF SUGAR CONTAINED IN CARBOHYDRATE  SWEETENERS. F. D. A. Report of Sugars Task Force. (1986) 39. 36-38.
36. Tjäderhane, L. and Larmas , M. "A High Sucrose Diet Decreasesthe Mechanical Strength of Bones in Growing Rats," Journal of    Nurition 128 (1998): 1807-1810.
37. Appleton, N. HEALTHY BONES. Garden City Park, New York:Avery Publishing, 1989; 19.
38. Beck-Nielsen H., Pedersen O., and Schwartz S.    "Effects of Diet on the Cellular Insulin binding and the
Insulin Sensitivity in Young Healthy Subjects," DIABETES.    15(1978): 289-296 .
39. Thomas, B. J., et al. "Relation of Habitual Diet to FastingPlasma Insulin Concentration and the Insulin Response to OralGlucose," Human Nutrition Clinical Nutrition 36C No.1 (1982):    49-51.
40. Gardner, L., and Reiser, S. "EffectsDietary Carbohydrateon Fasting Levels of Human Growth Hormone and Cortisol,"PROCEEDINGS OF THE SOCIETY FOR EXPERIMENTAL BIOLOGY ANDMEDICINE 169 (1982): 36-40.
41. Reiser, S. "Effects of Dietary Sugars on Metabolic Risk    Factors Associated with Heart Disease,"  NUTRITIONAL  HEALTH 3 (1985): 203-216
42. Hodges, R., and Rebello, T. "Carbohydrates and BloodPressure," ANNALS OF INTERNAL MEDICINE 98 (1983): 838-841.
43. Behar, D.,et al. "Sugar Challenge Testing with ChildrenConsidered Behaviorally Sugar Reactive," NUTRITIONAL BEHAVIOR1(1984): 277-288.
44. Grand, E. "Food Allergies and Migraine," LANCET, 1 (1979):955-959
45. Simmons, J. "Is The Sand of Time Sugar?" LONGEVITY.  (June1990): 49-53.
46. Appleton, Nancy. LICK THE SUGAR HABIT. Garden City Park, New York: Avery Publishing Group, 1988.
47. "Sucrose Induces Diabetes in Cat," FEDERAL PROTOCOL 6, No.97 (1974).
48. Cleave, T. The SACCHARINE DISEASE. New Canaan, CT: Keats   Publishing, Inc., 1974: 131.
49. Ibid., p 132.
50. Vaccaro O, Ruth K. J., Stamler J. "Relationship of PostloadPlasma Glucose to Mortality with 19-yr Follow-up."  Diabetes  Care10 (Oct.15 1992):1328-34.  Tominaga, M.., et al, "Impaired Glucose Tolerance Is a Risk Factorfor Cardiovascular   Disease, but Not Fasting Glucose,"Diabetes Care 22 No. 6  (1999): 920-924.
51. Lee, A. T. and Cerami, A. "Modifications of Proteins  and Nucleic Acids by Reducing Sugars: Possible Role in    Aging," HANDBOOK OF THE BIOLOGY OF AGING. New York:  Academic Press, 1990.
52. Monnier, V. M. "Nonenzymatic Glycosylation, the Maillard  Reaction and the Aging Process," JOURNAL OF GERONTOLOGY, 454(1990): 105-110.
53. Dyer, D. G., et al. "Accumulation of Maillard Reaction  Products in Skin Collagen in Diabetes and Aging," JOURNAL OFCLINICAL INVESTIGATION  91 no. 6 (June 1993): 421-22.
54. Rattan, S. I., et al. "Protein Synthesis, Post-translationalModifications, and Aging." ANNALS OF THE NEW YORK ACADEMY OFSCIENCES 663 (1992): 48-62.
55. Monnier, V. M. "Nonenzymatic Glycosylation, the Maillard  Reaction and the Aging Process," JOURNAL OF GERONTOLOGY, 454(1990): 105-110.
56. Pamplona, R., et al. "Mechanisms of Glycation inAtherogenesis," MEDICAL HYPOTHESES 40 (1990): 174-181. 

57. Ibid.
58. Ibid.
59. Appleton, Nancy. LICK THE SUGAR HABIT Garden City Park, New    York, Avery Publishing Group (1988).
60. Lee, A. T. and Cerami, A. "The Role of Glycation inAging," ANNALS OF THE NEW YORK ACADEMY OF SCIENCE 663: 63
61. Cerami, A., Vlassara, H., and Brownlee, M."Glucose and Aging," SCIENTIFIC AMERICAN (May 1987): 90.
62. Goulart, F. S. "Are You Sugar Smart?" AMERICAN FITNESS(March-April 1991): 34-38.
63. Ibid.
64. Yudkin, J., Kang, S. and Bruckdorfer, K. "Effects of High  Dietary Sugar,"  BRITISH JOURNAL OF MEDICINE 281 (November22,1980):1396.
65. Goulart, F. S. "Are You Sugar Smart?" AMERICAN FITNESS(March-April 1991): 34-38.
66. Ibid.
67. Ibid.
68. Ibid.
69. Ibid.
70. Nash, J. "Health Contenders," ESSENCE 23 (January 1992)    79-81. As told by Elsie Morris, M.D., of Atlanta, aspecialist in allergy and im munology.
71. Greenberg, Kurt.  Interviewed John P. Trowbridge, M.D., "AnUpdate on the Yeast Connection," HEALTH NEWS AND REVIEW(Spring, 1990) 10
72. Goulart F. S. "Are You Sugar Smart?" AMERICANFITNESS (March-April 1991): 34-38.
73. Schauss, A.  DIET, CRIME AND DELINQUENCY. BerkeleyCA: Parker House, 1981.
74. Christensen, L. "The Role of Caffeine and Sugar in  Depression," THE NUTRITION REPORT 9 NO. 3 (March 1991):    17,24.
75. Ibid.
76. Cornee, J., et al., "A Case-control Study of Gastric Cancer    and Nutritional Factors in Marseille, France," EUROPEAN   JOURNAL OF EPIDEMIOLOGY 11, (1995): 55-65.
77. Yudkin, J. SWEET AND DANGEROUS. New York: Bantam Books,(1974): 129
78. Ibid, 44
79. Reiser,S., et al. Effects of Sugars on Indices on GlucoseTolerance in Humans,"AMERICAN JOURNAL OF CLINICAL NUTRITION  43(1986): 151-159.
80. Reiser,S., et al. "Effects of Sugars on Indices on GlucoseTolerance in Humans," AMERICAN JOURNAL OF CLINICAL NUTRITION       43(1986): 151-159.
81. Kruis, W., et al."Effects of Diets Low and High in RefinedSugars on Gut Transit, Bile Acid Metabolism and BacterialFermentation," GUT 32 (1991): 367-370.
82. Monnier, V., "Nonenzymatic Glycosylation, the MaillardReaction and the Aging Process," Journal of Gerontology 45    No. 4(1990) B105-111.
83. Persson P. G., Ahlbom, A., and Hellers, G. EPIDEMIOLOGY 3No.1 (1992): 47-52.
84. Yudkin, J. "Metabolic Changes Induced by Sugar in Relation
to Coronary Heart Disease and Diabetes," NUTRITION AND HEALTH      5,No. 1-2 (1987): 5-8.
85. Ibid.
86. Blacklock, N. J., "Sucrose and Idiopathic Renal Stone,"Curhan, G., et al. "Beverage Use and Risk for kidney Stones        inWomen," ANNALS OF INTERNAL MEDICINE, 1998, 128: 534-340.
87.  JOURNAL OF ADVANCED MEDICINE, 1994 7 No.1: 51-58
88.  Ibid
89.  Ibid
90.  POSTGRADUATE MEDICINE ,Sept 1969: 45 No. 527:602-07.
 91.  Moerman,C. J., et al. "Dietary Sugar Intake in the Etiology ofBiliary Tract Cancer,"  INTERNATIONAL JOURNAL OF EPIDEMIOLOGY 22 No.2(April 1993):207-214.
92.  Ibid.
93.  Lenders, C. M., "Gestational Age and Infant Size at BirthAre Associated with Dietary Intake Among PregnantAdolescents," JOURNAL OF NUTRITION 127 (June 1997): 1113-1117.
94.  Ibid.
95.  R. M. Bostick,R. M., et al. "Sugar, Meat and Fat Intake, andNon-Dietary risk factors for Colon Cancer Incidence in IowaWomen." CANCER CAUSES CONTROL, 5 (1994): 38-53.
96.  Ibid. Ludwig, D. S., et al. "High Glycemic Index Foods, Overeatingand Obesity," PEDIATRICS 103 No.3 (March 1999): 26-32.
97.  Hallfrisch, J., et al. "Effects of Dietary Fructose onPlasma Glucose and Hormone Responses in Normal andHyperinsulinemic Men," Journal of Nutrition 113 No.9 (Sept.1983): 1819-1826.
98.  Lee, A. T. and Cerami A. "The Role of Glycation in Aging,"ANNALS OF THE NEW YORK ACADEMY OF SCIENCE 663 (1992): 63-70.
99.  Moerman, C., et al."Dietary Sugar Intake in the Etiologyof Biliary Tract Cancer," INTERNATIONAL JOURNAL OFEPIDEMIOLOGY 22 No. 2 (April 1993):207-214.
100. "Sugar, White Flour Withdrawal Produces Chemical Response,"THE ADDICTION LETTER (July 1992):4. 

101. Ibid.
102. THE EDELL HEALTH LETTER 10 No.7 (Sept 1991)1.
103. Bernstein, J., et al. "Depression of LymphosyteTransformation Following Oral Glucose Ingestion." AMERICANJOURNAL OF CLINICAL NUTRITION 30(1977): 613. 

104. Christensen L, Krietsch K, White B and Stagner B. "Impact ofa Dietary Change on Emotional Distress," Journal ofAbnormal Psychology 94 No.4 (1985):565-79.
105. NUTRITION HEALTH REVIEW, Fall 85
 106. Ludwig, D. S., et al. "High Glycemic Index Foods,Overeating  and Obesity," PEDIATRICS 103 No.3 (March 1999):   26-32.
 107. PEDIATRICS RESEARCH 38, 4, (1995): 539-542.
 108. Blacklock, N. J. "Sucrose and Idiopathic Renal Stone,"NUTRITION HEALTH, 5 No. 1 & 2 (1987):9-17.
109. Lechin, F., et al. "Effects of an Oral Glucose Load onPlasma Neurotransmitters in Humans." Neurophychobiology 26 No.1-2 (1992): 4-11.
110. Fields, M. JOURNAL OF THE  AMERICAN COLLEGE OF  NUTRITION17 No.4 (August, 1998): 317-21.
111. Lenders, C. M."Gestational Age and Infant Size at Birth AreAssociated with Dietary Sugar Intake among PregnantAdolescents,"JOURNAL OF  NUTRITION, 127 No.6 (June1997):1113-7 .
 112. De Stefani, E."Dietary Sugar and Lung Cancer: a Case-control Studyin Uruguay," NUTRITION AND CANCER 31 No.2 (1998):132-7.
 113. Sandler, Benjamin P. M.D., DIET PREVENTS POLIO. The Lee Foundationfor for Nutritional Research, Milwakuee, WI, 1951
114. Murphy, Patricia, "The Role of Sugar in Epileptic Seizures," TOWNSEND LETTER FOR DOCTORS AND PATIENTS, May, 2001, Murphy is Editor of Epilepsy Wellness Newsletter 



Nancy Appleton, Ph.D. is an author, lecturer, researcher and nutritional consultant. Dr. Appleton received her Bachelor of Science in Foods and Nutrition from U.C.L.A., her Ph.D. from Walden University with honors in Health Services. She has given lectures all over the English speaking world, and has appeared on more than 600 radio and television programs throughout the U.S., England, and Canada. Her publications include LICK THE SUGAR HABIT, HEALTHY BONES, HEAL YOURSELF WITH NATURAL FOODS, BALANCED BODY SECRETS, and 21 HEALING DAYS. 

Learn more about Dr. Nancy Appleton???s books at


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

Awesome...I should print this out and give it to everyone at work  lol

I think I posted one w/ 75 reasons before


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

DP


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2003)

wow, thats a pretty long list there


----------



## Robboe (Mar 15, 2003)

Dextrose has it's advantages depending on the timing.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm doomed


----------



## shwaym (Mar 15, 2003)

what if i only have less than 25g of dextrose post workout & thats it?
will it still be THAT bad?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> High sugar diets are linked to violence in prisoners.



LMAO



and steroids cause "roid rage"!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shwaym *_
> what if i only have less than 25g of dextrose post workout & thats it?
> will it still be THAT bad?



No that is not bad, in fact that is good, and even better if you're combining it with Whey protein, Creatine and Glutamine!


----------



## shwaym (Mar 15, 2003)

yup thats what im doing except the creatine (my dad dissaproves & i couldnt conince him it was ok)
so ill stick with my pixie sticks


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shwaym *_
> yup thats what im doing except the creatine (my dad dissaproves & i couldnt conince him it was ok)
> so ill stick with my pixie sticks



that's good, and at 16 you really should not be taking too many supps anyway.

whey protein and glutamine will suffice.

I hope your dad does not disapprove of creatine because of the bullshit that was sensationalized by the media though.


----------



## shwaym (Mar 16, 2003)

yup pretty much...hahahah,
 but i understand & whenever i go off to college im gonna start taking it, responsilbly of course.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 16, 2003)

Dr Pain I don't mean to sound rude but where did you find the time to type out 114 of the reasons, did you do it sneakily at work? It would take me forever to do something like that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

C and P, C and P...although I read them...some redundacy! 


DP


----------



## Psilokan (Mar 22, 2003)

Awesome post man.  I'm gonna tack this up on my wall and look at it every time I get cravings for sugar.
I've been on a low carb diet for months now and everyonce and a while I have massive binges where I consume uber amounts of carbs in one night.  Maybe this will help me to avoid that 

Plus I'm gonna give a copy of that to my fat family.  Maybe they'll finally start listening to me and drop a few pounds themselves.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Psilokan *_
> Awesome post man.  I'm gonna tack this up on my wall and look at it every time I get cravings for sugar.
> I've been on a low carb diet for months now and everyonce and a while I have massive binges where I consume uber amounts of carbs in one night.  Maybe this will help me to avoid that
> 
> Plus I'm gonna give a copy of that to my fat family.  Maybe they'll finally start listening to me and drop a few pounds themselves.



You just go straight low carb without carb ups or refeeds?  Do you lift weights at all?


----------



## hu1k (Nov 19, 2004)

Man, the next thing you know, they're going to tell us cigarettes are bad...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

127) becasue it looks bad on britchicks ass.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 127) becasue it looks bad on britchicks ass.



LMAO! Mother fucker... damn, now I am gonna have to go and put these jelly babies away!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO! Mother fucker... damn, now I am gonna have to go and put these jelly babies away!




Jelly Babies??   Those are defenitly what you need to prepare for a contest.  C'mon, get serious.  Get you head out of your ass (and put it up mine).


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Jelly Babies??   Those are defenitly what you need to prepare for a contest.  C'mon, get serious.  Get you head out of your ass (and put it up mine).



I'm not really eating jelly babies funky baby... I am eating chicken, sweet potatoes and veggies right now.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm not really eating jelly babies funky baby... I am eating chicken, sweet potatoes and veggies right now.




Good!!

But will you still put your head up my ass?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2004)

Brit, I'll eat the jelly bellies for you


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

128) because it looks bad on Jodi's ass.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Good!!
> 
> But will you still put your head up my ass?



You and your kinky fetishes!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Brit, I'll eat the jelly bellies for you



I think P just vetoed that idea! lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You and your kinky fetishes!




don't pretend you aren't into it.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't pretend you aren't into it.



Shhhh


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 128) because it looks bad on Jodi's ass.


Damn


----------



## Moses (Jan 3, 2006)

*sugar is EVIL!*

Cool post I found burried in the forums 

/bump for 2006!


----------



## jzinkognito (Jan 4, 2006)

Excellent List


----------



## michael74737 (Jan 4, 2006)

"Sugar feeds cancer cells"

worst one of 'em all


----------



## sneakyvictor (Feb 21, 2011)

5 years late but >> [FONT=&quot]117. Sugar feeds cancer and [/FONT][FONT=&quot]124. Sugar feeds cancer cells. Someone's cheating  125 reasons then, but a very nice list indeed 

 [/FONT]


----------

